# hello there... E60 owners



## dhbeamer (Apr 6, 2003)

havnt seen many E60 owners on this board.... hope all the new E60 owners can come join here too since i see alot of useful info on this board related to aftermarket upgrades...


----------



## gdavis (Apr 14, 2004)

dhbeamer said:


> havnt seen many E60 owners on this board.... hope all the new E60 owners can come join here too since i see alot of useful info on this board related to aftermarket upgrades...


I'm dissapointed not to hear about much E60 stuff here. I'm doing ED next month with an E60 and don't see much on the 60....


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm in the E60 club, just waiting for my redelivery. I've only got 700 miles of "stick-time," so there are certainly people out there who can offer more informed opinions. I will not go away when I get the car.

Oh, and FWIW, it's awesome.

-MrB


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Another e60 (brand new) owner chiming in. I really like the ask-a-dealer forum here. There were extremely helpful in my purchase. One of the biggest differences I've seen between driving the '00 540iA and the '04 545i is how different the transmission is (normal auto on the 540 to Step. on the 545). Now, when I lift my foot off the gas a bit, the car downshifts actively, whereas on the 540, you pretty much just coast. Interesting. Great, great car so far. I had my golden ear friend over last night to tweak my Logic7 equalizer. He thought it was a pretty good system for stock. Those subs can get a bit muddy sounding if the lowest equalizer frequency (100hz) is set too high.

Sam


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

E60 owner checking in.....Love the car!


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

We're here, watching! :bigpimp:


----------



## Hoya Saxa (Feb 6, 2004)

*What he said ...*

Another E60 owner (to be). I'm doing ED on 7/2, going to drive from Munich to Venice, Venice to Milan and then Milan to Zurich. Should be fun times.

I do agree though, that us e60 folks do seem to be in the minority. It'll pick up with time, though. And I've got to say that the ED forum saved me probably $4k or $5k in negotiating the price of my new baby.

Cheers,

Hoya


----------



## gdavis (Apr 14, 2004)

What about the idea of having a section in bimmerfest just for e60's? or is that too much detail for the site?


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Another happy E60 Owner checking in....


----------



## Herbrock (May 18, 2004)

lightly moded e60 here


----------



## buddy (Dec 17, 2003)

*buddiec*

Another exhuberant e60 owner chimes in, have been here since october 03 and asked the same thing back then e60 so fast people are just catching up

blk/blk 530i 6speed 
xenons
cold weather package 
19 inch BBs rxII's


----------



## rollee (May 23, 2004)

hi there guys! nice to see familiar names here too. lomag, sam and others.
my new e60 is arriving in 48 hours and counting. rollee :thumbup:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

E60 owner checking in as well....


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

*E60 Owner*

In love with my new E60. I have had her for one month only and I am very happy! I will say there are some "bugs" that need to worked out but I still give here a 10  . Oh ya what's the deal with non E60 drivers bashing this incredible car with out even driving it ? :tsk:


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't really seen much of any E60-bashing here. A lot of it is probably change and that many people don't like change. Obviously, BMW took a risk with the new design direction. What has become clear to me, however, is that many in the auto press will need to be dragged, probably kicking and screaming, in to the future, given all the nonsense being written about iDrive. What was familiar to them has been taken from them and they're not happy about it!

IMSHO, the E60 actually improves, in pretty much every way, on the E39, another pretty much perfect automobile. It makes me proud to own and drive what absolutely must be the best sedan on the planet, bar none.

Sam


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

sj3 said:


> I haven't really seen much of any E60-bashing here. A lot of it is probably change and that many people don't like change. Obviously, BMW took a risk with the new design direction. What has become clear to me, however, is that many in the auto press will need to be dragged, probably kicking and screaming, in to the future, given all the nonsense being written about iDrive. What was familiar to them has been taken from them and they're not happy about it!
> 
> IMSHO, the E60 actually improves, in pretty much every way, on the E39, another pretty much perfect automobile. It makes me proud to own and drive what absolutely must be the best sedan on the planet, bar none.
> 
> Sam


great points!


----------



## bmwmch (May 12, 2004)

great car in every respect - owned previous 540i - comfort seat probably best new item - also added sat radio which is great - i wanted the best of both worlds in one car , luxury and comfort as well as a performance edge - have both .


----------



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

E60 Owner checking in!


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

bmwmch said:


> great car in every respect - owned previous 540i - comfort seat probably best new item - also added sat radio which is great - i wanted the best of both worlds in one car , luxury and comfort as well as a performance edge - have both .


I concur, comfort seats :thumbup: :thumbup:

1,200 dollar option though?? could have been cheaper..oh well.


----------

